# Any leads on where to find cheap land online?



## Naomi Leigh (Apr 6, 2020)

I never really throught about having to take this idea seriously but with all current events considered, it seems like now might be a good time to look into saving up and buying some cheap acreage to call "home."

Does anyone happen to know of any websites or resources to find cheap property for sale? I have a friend who just went through "Cheapeasyland.com" and got 5 acres for $1,800 and $300 down in the middle of nowhere, Arizona but the website doesn't have much else for sale right now. 

Thanks for your help, guys, and I hope y'all are staying safe out here amidst the craziness.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 6, 2020)

Naomi Leigh said:


> I never really throught about having to take this idea seriously but with all current events considered, it seems like now might be a good time to look into saving up and buying some cheap acreage to call "home."
> 
> Does anyone happen to know of any websites or resources to find cheap property for sale? I have a friend who just went through "Cheapeasyland.com" and got 5 acres for $1,800 and $300 down in the middle of nowhere, Arizona but the website doesn't have much else for sale right now.
> 
> Thanks for your help, guys, and I hope y'all are staying safe out here amidst the craziness.



Auctions, or just start saving and buy some from somebody.

Getting the land is the easy part. Developing it and living on it would be your largest expense, cost me $16,000 just to drill a well, $6,500 for septic tank, etc.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 6, 2020)

Google "MLS listings" for whatever state you're looking in and most states have a website with all on the market properties listed and you can just sort by lowest to highest price. This is the one for southern Arizona MLS of Southern Arizona, MLSSAZ.com - https://www.mlssaz.com/


----------



## mylon (Apr 6, 2020)

Can't vouch for them but I browse smile4uinc.com sometimes. Some of the listings are kind of lame (most of the ones in KS/MO are like... fishing lake getaway type things) but the ones out west are mostly actual land. There's one 5 acre spot in AZ for 3k right now.


----------



## mylon (Apr 6, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Auctions, or just start saving and buy some from somebody.
> 
> Getting the land is the easy part. Developing it and living on it would be your largest expense, cost me $16,000 just to drill a well, $6,500 for septic tank, etc.




Is Nevada having the same problems AZ is having regarding wells, where you just have to keep drilling wells deeper and deeper?

(I'm talking specifically regarding wells. I know that AZ, NV, CA and MX share a water source and there's major problems regarding that)


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 6, 2020)

I've found some pretty cheap land all over the place on Zillow.com


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 6, 2020)

mylon said:


> Is Nevada having the same problems AZ is having regarding wells, where you just have to keep drilling wells deeper and deeper?
> 
> (I'm talking specifically regarding wells. I know that AZ, NV, CA and MX share a water source and there's major problems regarding that)



I can only speak for Northern Nevada, I've heard nothing about water problems but we are not a MAJOR food producer like the Central CA Valley. Just hay here mostly, and far less people.

Our 120' deep well in particular had "dried up" so we had to drill an adjacent one at 220', it's not to say the water was running out, it's just underground formations of water are strange, some of our neighbors are still at 120, so who knows whats going on down there!!!!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 7, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> I can only speak for Northern Nevada, I've heard nothing about water problems but we are not a MAJOR food producer like the Central CA Valley. Just hay here mostly, and far less people.
> 
> Our 120' deep well in particular had "dried up" so we had to drill an adjacent one at 220', it's not to say the water was running out, it's just underground formations of water are strange, some of our neighbors are still at 120, so who knows whats going on down there!!!!


Whoa, that's pretty fucking spendy for only 120 feet. I used to drill wells in the central valley, 420 feet deep water tables in Madera usually ran about 19k.


----------



## superphoenix (Apr 8, 2020)

There's lots of land out there for cheap. The problem is how useable/good that land is. I got an ad for $30,000 packages of land of a few acres around Ithaca - can't remember which site was selling them, but that's about as good as it can get in New York.


----------



## DuHastMich (Apr 10, 2020)

Resources I have found useful over the years to find land:


*County tax sales.* I find this resource to be invaluable, especially when they hold tax certificate sales. Vacant land often gets disregarded in those sales in lieu of dwellings; this means you could (and I have seen this) pick up land for $150. File the proper notices through an attorney (a couple grand) and if the owner does not claim during redemption period (check your county/state rules), you can file for a tax deed, which is the purest form of property ownership you can get as it clears up all encumbrances.
*Zillow/Realtor.com*. Tend to be slightly higher dollar and realtor listed. Still a decent plug for finding land.
*Craigslist*. I have purchased several shit houses (projects to flip) over the years from there. Watch out for duplicitous dirtbags, however.
*Facebook marketplace*. A growing resource that I would check first. Again, be careful of shady fucktards and perform due diligence. Make sure the deeded owner MATCHES the seller, or at least verify the person selling it has the right to do so.
I tend to avoid websites that promise you can own land for $99/down and $50/month or some shit. While these sites may have an INTEREST in the land, oftentimes they do not own it. Remember, anyone can sell INTEREST in a property without owning it - in many cases, without proving said interest.

Regardless where you buy, due diligence is a must - even if the land is in the middle of nowhere.



Brodiesel710 said:


> cost me $16,000 just to drill a well,



Damn. Here in the Midwest, we can hit good water 80' down - drilling, casing, pump, the whole ball of wax - for around $7500. Might be some backwoods outfit, but they get the job done and stand by their work.



Brodiesel710 said:


> Our 120' deep well in particular had "dried up" so we had to drill an adjacent one at 220',



I assume drilling that far is common out West? 220' here in Indiana would damn near touch the Earth's core lol.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Apr 11, 2020)

Zillow, and the ability to actually see the places you are interested in.

Seriously, I'm entertaining the thought of leaving my home sweet home in the future, because I am not happy with how things are changing here, it's getting too congested, too violent, it's not what it once was 25 - 30 years ago, so I'm scoping out places on Zillow.

The thing is though, sometimes the places on Zillow - or any reality site for that matter - the places look so great in the pictures, even on google earth, then when you get there, it's like Oy Vey.....

I looked at 4 places yesterday, in northern CT off the route 8 corridor.
One place, which was off the the east in Burlington looked great on line, but when I saw it it was like on the verge of collapse.

Another place was sweet - but the steep hills to get there would not be fun in the wintertime.

Yet another place looked nothing like the realtor pictures showed - seriously !!

But one place - that was for sale, which is currently off the market - I did scope out, and man... all I could wonder is why I did not jump on it or request a showing when it was on the market, because it was CHEAP !!! 
In that case, the pictures on zillow did not do it justice, as the place in real life was/is spectacular - and something I am going to keep an eye on for future reference, because I've seen it before where places pop up for sale, then vanish then pop up again after some work was maybe done.

So, yes - the internet is quite useful, along with all the comments here - but to me the most important thing of all is know the area you are considering, check it out, and check it out well.

You don't want to buy a place and suddenly discover you can't do half the things you wanted to due to zoning etc....

GOOD LUCK FRIEND

Big George and Loki the Dog


----------



## Smallz1025 (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't know about land. In Louisville, Ky they sale lots and some rundown houses for 1k. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBRAC&usg=AOvVaw2LtxdZm17RSQk5AAriFwND[/URL]


----------



## boongah4 (May 1, 2020)

You can try here. I know some folks who found a farm and started a CSA using this:

https://properties.sc.egov.usda.gov/resales/public/home


----------

